# Die Zebco 6000er Serie (Goldene Serie)



## Hecht100+ (5. Dezember 2020)

Die Zebco-6000er Serie wurde für die Firma Zebco in Japan hergestellt. Zebco an sich War zu dieser Zeit  eine US-Firma.  Sie bestand aus den Rollen 6000,  6010, 6020, 6040, 6050 und 6070. Ihre Herstellungszeit lag Anfang der 80er Jahre, lt. Internet zwischen 1980 und 1984. Sie wurde in Japan von der Firma Sugita gebaut, die insgesamt 11 verschiedene Rollen für Zebco gebaut haben. Zu den oben genannten Rollennummern kommen noch die Rollennummern  7000, 7010, 7020, 7025 und 7050 dazu. Andere Rollen mit der 7xxx - Nummer wurden in den USA hergestellt.

Die 6000er Serie haben anscheinend 1 Kugellager auf der Rotorachse.  Kurze Zeit später gab es dann die grau-blaue Sterling 7000 Serie,eigentlich sieht es so aus, als wenn es die gleiche Rolle ist mit Teilen der Omega-Serie. Alle Rollen sind für Links und Rechthandbetrieb umbaubar.

Die 6000 ist die kleinste, Übersetzung 4,4: 1,
6010 - 5,1: 1,
6020 - 4,7: 1,
6040 - 4,0: 1 Schweres Süss- / leichtes Salzwasser
6050 - 4,1; 1 Mittleres Salzwasser,  lt. Internet 83,60 DM VK
6070 - 4,7; 1 Schweres Salzwasser
Eine Ersatzspule war anscheinend mit im Karton.

Hier nun stelle ich euch meine 6070 vor, sie habe sie über Ebay gekauft.





So ist sie angekommen ( noch ungereinigt und mit alter Schnur gefüllt)



Seitendeckel mit Gleitlager



Tellerrad ( noch mit altem Fett )



Getriebekasten, RLS geht direkt aufs Kegelrad



Tellerrad gefettet und wieder eingebaut. Wenn man die unten sitzenden Schrauben der Achse vertauscht, läßt sich die Rolle nicht mehr weiterdrehen, da die längere Schraube dann am Pinion des Spulenhubes sich festsetzt.



Die Kurbel sitzt auf einem Viereckigen Stift (Seltsam)














So wird sie jetzt ins Regal kommen.

Die 6070 wiegt leer 720 Gramm und hat eine Schnurfassung von 169mtr  0,48mm Schnur, umgerechnet ergibt das etwas über 100 mtr. 0,60mm, also eine alte 6000er Rolle.
Neu gefettet schnurt sie wieder wie neu und braucht sich vor Daiwa, Shakespeare und Co. nicht verstecken.


----------

